
New use of insulin compound could treat aggressive brain cancer: study - charbet
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-09/uog-edc091019.php
======
epistasis
"In mice."

[https://mobile.twitter.com/justsaysinmice](https://mobile.twitter.com/justsaysinmice)

Note that this was only examined in cell lines and mouse models. Showing
efficacy in a clinical trial in humans is the next step, and that's where most
discovery dies.

This is not to detract from the study, which is perfectly fantastic. The
problem is the disconnect between what actually happened and how people
perceive this press release.

------
huherto
My sister was diagnosed with GBM five months ago. It is a death sentence.
Surfen is mentioned in the referenced article.

[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-09/uog-
edc09101...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-09/uog-
edc091019.php)

How can we take advantage of this ?

~~~
scotty79
My GF had grade III glioma. They are usually grouped together with GBM (grade
IV) when prognosis is discussed.

Tumor was operable. She hade 5 great years till the first recurrence. Then
another great year after seccond surgery. Then shitty year with multiple
reccurences and surgeries though she still had the pleasure of watching
movies, eating, excercising and generally spending time with family and
friends. After sixth surgery she landed in the hospice and passed away two
days ago.

I hope your sister might get lucky and live in good condition till there are
some new treatments available.

------
jackschultz
What an odd part of history we're in. Imagine 50 years ago, how few options
there were for people with tumor problems. Surgery, drugs to help with things
like associated seizures. And then imagine 50 years in the future where there
could be more of these solutions coming.

Article says ~15 month life average after being diagnosed with GBM, but
imagine. Then think how in 3 years this new drug could extend the life of a
person by 6 months. 6 months is a huge amount of time for a person and their
family. Changes happen so quick in medicine, even going past clickbait "new
drug" articles.

~~~
melling
Now imagine if we put in a real effort and 50 years turns into 25.

Change doesn't happen in the medical field as fast as you think. There's no
upward sloping curve.

~~~
est31
A large component of the progress can't be seen because it involves preventing
cancer by banning and discouraging carcinogenic materials and practices.
People are happy when they can ring that bell but when they never had cancer
they take it for granted. Often there is resistance to a ban on things that
cause cancer. Sometimes it's justified (needs to be traded off with other
things) while other times it isn't.

Also, it's not deprioritized like you make it seem. New cancer therapies form
one of the biggest fields in medical and biological research.

~~~
melling
I didn't say it was deprioritized. I said if we increase research we'll gain
more knowledge sooner.

As a percentage of GDP, most countries probably only spend a few percent.

------
gewa
To be precise, this has nothing to do with insulin. The mentioned small
molecule was first synthesized to improve insulin delivery in 1938.

------
post_break
Is it sad that this just makes me thing the price of insulin in the US will
skyrocket some more?

~~~
whatshisface
The price of insulin isn't being set by supply and demand (there is a terrible
frankenmarket lumbering around right now), so I'm not sure if the increase in
demand will raise the price.

